# Liberal radio network shuffles execs



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

By SETH SUTEL, The Associated Press

NEW YORK -- In the latest sign of growing pains, a new liberal radio network headlined by Al Franken has replaced its programming director and says its chief executive officer is stepping down to take a smaller role. 
Mark Walsh, a former America Online executive and adviser to the Democratic National Committee, said Tuesday that he gave up his CEO title this month but will continue to pursue deals for Progress Media, the parent company of Air America Radio.

*More*


----------

